# Cape Town City Bowl.



## sunneyboy (19/7/14)

Good morning all.

I am down in Cape Town at the moment and would just like to find out if there are any spots in the city center I am able get some decent juices?

Preferably walking distance from from CTICC.


----------



## MarkK (19/7/14)

Not in walking distance, but there are a few company's that will courier to you.

Vapour Mountain @Oupa 
Lekka Vapors @Tristan 
Just B Juices @Metal Liz 
Vape Mob @Chop007


----------



## MarkK (19/7/14)

you could also use vape king @Stroodlepuff if you go the courier route, will just take a little longer : )
Craft Vapour is available from @KimH
Mark from @Juicy Vapor SA has some nice juices and will meet you any where you like to exchange 
And if you want some thing special you must check out SubOhmVapers @RevnLucky7 imported juices.
eciggies.co.za also has juices available 

I like the fact that its getting harder to mention every body! 

Please PM me if I you out out


----------



## Hein510 (19/7/14)

@Tristan can drop off some Lekka Vapors by you, just send him a PM


----------



## Matt (19/7/14)

Im close to cticc and can help out if your in need of some juice. Only have 6mg.


----------



## sunneyboy (20/7/14)

Thank you for all the responses. I am from jhb and usually get my juices from vape king and they are great. I do have some supply left, however I am on tour at the moment and I find myself vaping way more then usual. So I just needed a backup plan incase I run dry after a heavy night. 

Funny enough I found a suprette across from the hotel that sells some liqua knockoffs. Probably not great but will do if I get stuck. I want to avoid buying a pack of my old poison. 

Thank you all again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sunneyboy (21/7/14)

Well I made a plan and went round to vape mob this afternoon and I am really glad I did. @Chop007 was super helpfull and let me try out some of their juices and gear they have there. 
I also bought some of their juice, really looking forward to tucking into them this eve.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

